# The Wild Wild West



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Would love to see Moebius do some models for this show.(I know a few others also mentioned it in other threads) This is a great Scifi/Fant. show and as far as I know little has been done in the hobby/toy world with it. There are a fewmodels that could be done with the property. A train with living quarters, lab etc. Figures of West, Gordon, Loveless etc.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok.Guess its not popular.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Dar said:


> Ok.Guess its not popular.


It sure is with ME.......NEVER missed the show and kits of those three characters would be GREAT!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Me too. I'm one of the ones who suggested it some time ago. Jim, Artie and Loveless - gotta have Loveless!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I Would be all over this as well! I already own the Jeff Yagher resin kit.

Loveless is a little small. But a kit featuring both him and Voltaire would make up for it


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Clarification; is the Jeff Yagher resin kit the same one that LM produced? If so, I have 2 of them (blue suit with gold vest and the pale grey suit with green vest), and am very pleased with them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd imagine a 1/6 figure kit of Jim West would sell fairly well (heck, I watched an episode on DVD just yesterday). But I doubt the sales power of a separate kit of Arte. Maybe if we drop it down to 1/8 for the sake of cost savings, and make it a 2-figure kit of both of them.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

One of my favorite shows. Been buying the season sets, too. I just meet Richard Kiel last weekend at Omegacon. Was hoping they had a photo of him as Voltaire for him to sign but had to settle for his Twilight Zone character. Would love to see Voltaire and Loveless as a kit.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> I'd imagine a 1/6 figure kit of Jim West would sell fairly well (heck, I watched an episode on DVD just yesterday). But I doubt the sales power of a separate kit of Arte. Maybe if we drop it down to 1/8 for the sake of cost savings, and make it a 2-figure kit of both of them.


Make it a mirror kit to Aurora's Man From U.N.C.L.E kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That'll work!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Some 1/8th scale kits in styrene is the way to go.Not too big,not too small.A good size for adding a diorama to them.:thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I would seriously go for The Wild Wild West figure kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

iamweasel said:


> I would seriously go for The Wild Wild West figure kits. :thumbsup:


Me too, Will Smith with six gun would be the bomb! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm not a figure modeler, but I think West pointing his trick derringer, or using his boot knife, would make an interesting subject. Or, maybe he could be featured on horseback, perhaps with a nice-looking lady co-rider. 

Gordon in costume would still have to look like Gordon- a bit of a challenge, there.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Me too, Will Smith with six gun would be the bomb! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


You're dead to me.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Gordon in costume would still have to look like Gordon- a bit of a challenge, there.


 Artie with a gun in one hand and pulling off makeup/a mask in the other?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Me too, Will Smith with six gun would be the bomb! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Will Smith as James West? Is that some work of fan fiction or something? Amusing idea, but good thing no one would ever take it seriously enough to actually make, say, a cartoon out of it.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

frankenstyrene said:


> Will Smith as James West? Is that some work of fan fiction or something? Amusing idea, but good thing no one would ever take it seriously enough to actually make, say, a cartoon out of it.


Or movie.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

But then again, Will Smith can play ANYTHING, as he's proved many times.

As long as the character is written to be basically Smith himself with a different name. So why not.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...no...sorry to say Will Smith with six-gun WAS a bomb...never should have tried to take a cool little TV show and make it into an overblown movie...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

frankenstyrene said:


> Artie with a gun in one hand and pulling off makeup/a mask in the other?


That'd work. I was trying to figure a way to use his tiny phonograph...


----------

